
Samsung is building 256GB memory chips for smartphones - dmmalam
http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/25/samsung-is-building-256gb-memory-chips-for-smartphones/
======
vardump
Wow, my phone has only 2 GB of RAM.

Wait what, they're talking about NAND flash. What is with this usage of word
"memory" when talking about mass storage, like eMMC, SSD and NAND flash?

In other news, Samsung is also making 4 TB 2.5" SSDs, Samsung Pro 850 4 TB.
Should be available soon. [http://www.anandtech.com/show/9652/samsung-
details-3rd-gen-v...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/9652/samsung-details-3rd-
gen-vnand-rollout-4tb-850-pro-1tb-850-evo-m2-more-in-2016)

